# Lone Wolf Distributors' Glock slide



## Grenadier (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like they are going to soon offer their own uppers for Glock pistols.  

http://glocktalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=727762

What gets me really excited is the 6" barrel, flush fit slides for the Glock 20 and 21 platform.


----------



## Monadnock (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks nice!


----------

